# Short term rental places in Toronto?



## achiphysio (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, 
My family and I are coming to Toronto for 3 weeks in Aug-Sept. I have a 2 year old and we would like to stay somewhere close enough to tourist spots. Any recommendations for places to stay? Preferable between CAD 1,000 to 2,000?
Achi


----------



## 844chris (Mar 17, 2010)

Kumusta Ka! 
$1,000-2,000 per month will land you a very nice new home. If you do not plan to drive a car, i suggest you find a condo along yonge st. That way you can take the subway system to any popular destination. If you have a car, i might reccomend an area like agincourt in scarborough. there are lots of philipino owned resturants and bars, and asian culture, however expect a 30min. drive downtown, however the toronto zoo is located in scarborough. Another popular location is an amusement park north of the city called Wonderland, it is great for kids but you will need to drive or take a special bus there.


----------



## achiphysio (Mar 14, 2010)

Mabuti naman 

Thanks for the info abbey... we need to complete the landing requirements before the end of the year so we thought we'd make it a vacation and stay for a few weeks. We'll be flying in from Abu Dhabi. A condo along Yonge St. (how do you pronounce that?) sounds like a good idea.

Thanks again!


----------



## Homesick (Apr 1, 2010)

Where you from? M in Abu Dhabi too.... and will be going back to toronto canada by 2011....


----------



## pwhisper (Aug 12, 2012)

*JiaJia Home Hotels*



achiphysio said:


> Hi,
> My family and I are coming to Toronto for 3 weeks in Aug-Sept. I have a 2 year old and we would like to stay somewhere close enough to tourist spots. Any recommendations for places to stay? Preferable between CAD 1,000 to 2,000?
> Achi


On behalf of JiaJia Home Hotels, I would like to welcome you to Toronto.
At three weeks, I am pleased to be able to offer to you a 15% discount of regular prices for any room. Although we are not located directly beside any tourist attraction, both highways 401 and 404 are excellent ways of travelling into the city.
Contact me at [email protected] to take advantage of this offer. 

Again, welcome to Toronto, and we hope to see you soon!


----------

